# Some fun in an A3 1.9 TDI 6-Speed on the Autobahn



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

It's two pictures stitched together in a photo program (outside the windshield is one image, and inside is another). I tried to capture it with one, but it was a cheap camera, and when any of the outside was in the frame, the interior was dark.


----------

